# New Boris



## propman (Feb 19, 2005)

Hi all. Me and my dad went out to big lots today to pick up a new boris skull. I liked the old one rather well, but it quit out. I love the new one, but I have a question. Do you need a capacitor on this one? Has anybody checked the innards of this thing to see, or just plug it up and it worked so you didn't worry about it? Thanks in advanced.


----------



## HrdHeaded1 (Sep 20, 2007)

Check out this thread on here.. might shed some light..

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=7237&highlight=boris


----------



## propman (Feb 19, 2005)

I looked all over that, and it said nothing about a capacitor. A person asked about it, but got no answer. I Think it is a really good question that needs to have an answer for the sake of all who got the boris head.


----------



## HrdHeaded1 (Sep 20, 2007)

Ok... try this one lol.. jinkies.. I haven't hacked one.. so can't help other than post these for ya.
http://www.halloweenforum.com/showthread.php?t=64457


----------



## propman (Feb 19, 2005)

jinkies? I wasn't griping or anything. I am sorry if I came off that way.


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Hey propman, don' sweat it, that was a good question. When you get the finger on this site, that means brotherly love.


----------



## HrdHeaded1 (Sep 20, 2007)

HAHAHAH


> When you get the finger on this site, that means brotherly love.





> jinkies? I wasn't griping or anything


I know you weren't grippin.. Jinkies is just one of those words I say that seems to fluster folks.. I say it generally when I stumped.. lol.. Kinda like hackin a boris..


----------



## Spider Web (Oct 11, 2007)

I did a new one this year without cap. Works Ok so far. 
Using 1 channel of Mp3 player for sound to comp speakers, the other channel for Jaw. 

What I did find is that if you just cut out the crappy speaker in Boris...the jaw stops working. I reconnected the speaker an just stuffed a bunch of cotton in the back of the speaker to prvent it from Oscillating and making sound.


----------



## propman (Feb 19, 2005)

I have heard it workds without the cap, but does it have any long term effects? I don't want it to just burn out on me in about a week.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

I'm gonna be doing this hack myself this weekend, and I plan on doing a couple of things. One I will be using the capacitor, based on what I remember it will not affect the signal, it will only get rid of any DC that is present for the microphone. So I will be doing the cap to be on the safe side. Second is I will try to find the right load (resistor) to put in place of the speaker. From what I have read it was 10 ohms for the old Boris, and I cannot tell from posts if this will still work or not. If that doesn't work I will try replacing the speaker with a trashed one that will still provide an inductive load but not make any sound. If any of this does not work I will restore. And of course I will post any results here (or the other thread, or the merge of the 2 )


----------

